# Was Gandalf a smoking addict?



## Elfarmari (Nov 13, 2003)

The last time I was reading Lord of the Rings, I noticed that among all the characters who smoke pipeweed, the one to make any sort of comment that would indicate to me that they were addicted is Gandalf. I don't have my book with me right now, but in Moria he says something like, "I know what is wrong with me, I haven't had a pipe since [a long time ago]." Based ont his or other evidence, was Gandalf a smoking addict?


----------



## Turin (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't think so, I think it just helped clear his mind, I don't really know though, I voted that you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 14, 2003)

"Hello, I represent the firm of Baggins, Baggins, and Bracegirddle, Mr. Gandalf. We are currently representing Mr. Took in a law suit against Long Bottom Pipe Weed. . ."


----------



## Manwe (Nov 14, 2003)

I think him being a smoking addict would explain a lot. He challenged a balrog!(no one who wasn't HIGH would do that!), he was able to get the king of horses to be his friend ('Hey Gandy you got anymore weed for me?')
And he had the ring of fire to light his weed. Perfect match to a weed addict


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted no.

I think what he really needed in that guardroom in Moria (where Pippin dropped the stone) was a nice long black espresso.


----------



## Eliot (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Man _
> *Yeah.
> Gandalf was a junky. *



I agree. I really do think he was an addict. He smoked a lot, and I don't think he would've been able to quit smoking, even if he really wanted to.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Nov 22, 2003)

> "I know what is wrong with me, I haven't had a pipe since [a long time ago]." Based ont his or other evidence, was Gandalf a smoking addict?



Well, since that's a sentiment I can more than understand, and I'm pretty much addicted to the wonderful plant we call tobacco, I voted "yes".

Yet another reason to admire the wizard.


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 22, 2003)

Um, excuse me? A powerful Maia like him? Not being able to stop smoking? I think you're all crazy. Gandalf might have liked to smoke, but anyone who can defeat a Balrog can do something like stop smoking.


----------



## Eliot (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elf_queen _
> *I think you're all crazy.*



Well, I suppose you're entitled to your opinion. I'll take that as a compliment, seeing as that's said to me everyday.  



> _Originally posted by elf_queen _
> *Gandalf might have liked to smoke, but anyone who can defeat a Balrog can do something like stop smoking.  *



Defeating a Balrog has nothing to do with being able to stop smoking. They are two completely different battles. It's obvious you've never been addicted to smoking. You're only like, what, 12, right? So, unless you've been smoking since you were 5, I don't think you know what it's like.  

(I mean no offense in any of the words I have expressed)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, maybe.

Lol, these books are BAD! They promote underage drinking and smoking, and flirting with married women.


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, Lord of the Rings definitely promotes smoking. . . I don't think any of the characters are under 21 (although some act like it), and the only thing you could call 'flirting' would be between Aragorn and Eowyn, I guess, which, in the book at least, is totally one sided (Eowyn is not married until the end of the book, and Aragorn is engaged to Arwen, not married).   [somewhat sarcastic smiley]


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 8, 2003)

*Gandalf's smoking*

Smoking wasn't considered a dangerous pastime in Tolkien's time, although it did take its toll in some cases. Sigmund Freud for instance, got mouth cancer for his habit of chain-smoking cigars. But in those days, pipe smoking was considered not only manly, but went right along with tweed jackets with elbow patches, and woolen sleeveless sweaters.

Actually, smoking *really* became dangerous with the advent of sugar-curing tobacco leaves. When the tobacco industry began this, that's when the lung cancer rate shot up.

I have a feeling that Longbottom Leaf was raised quite naturally, and without pesticides. In fact I daresay that *all* things raised for consumption as food or entertainment were organic! 

Lotho


----------

